# Leftover cheese rinds?



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

What do you all do with your cheese rinds. The harder outside parts of aged cheese. I regularly get parm rinds that I dice small and use in my Mac n Cheese for some chewy but that is about it. Any ideas? I just bought some other hard cheeses and it got me thinking.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> What do you all do with your cheese rinds. The harder outside parts of aged cheese. I regularly get parm rinds that I dice small and use in my Mac n Cheese for some chewy but that is about it. Any ideas? I just bought some other hard cheeses and it got me thinking.


 
Put them whole in your pasta sauce. Great way to use them.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

Slow cook sauce? Do they melt? Do you grate them? Dice em?


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Slow cook sauce? Do they melt? Do you grate them? Dice em?


 
Yes. Slow cooked. And just put the whole rind in. What cheese is left will melt off. After the sauce is done, remove what is left and throw away. All the flavor has been cooked out of it. Don't grind ir or anything else. Just toss it.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

I would probably grab that thing and put it on a slice of sourdough for the chefs take before tossing it! Will try in sauce!


----------



## Zereh (Dec 13, 2012)

Throw the rinds into a pot of soup! They never completely dissolve but they add tons of flavor. I purchase them whenever I can find them at grocery stores and save up my own in the freezer. They're especially great in minestrone, white bean or pasta e fagioli.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Throw the rinds into a pot of soup! They never completely dissolve but they add tons of flavor. I purchase them whenever I can find them at grocery stores and save up my own in the freezer. They're especially great in minestrone, white bean or pasta e fagioli.


 
Oh yes. I forgot about them. How silly of me. My daughter does it all the time. In fact I just gave her mine that still had some grating left on it. She will grate off what she can and toss the rind into a pot of pasta e fagioli. One of my favorites that she makes. I have some good eating coming this week.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Slow cook sauce? Do they melt? Do you grate them? Dice em?


 They are wonderful in the gravey but try adding them to soups. they will get very soft and chewy.
kades


----------



## GLC (Dec 13, 2012)

<sigh> Mine go to the dog. He's become so accustomed to it that he won't eat until there's a bit of cheese grated into his food. Grated rinds are okay, but not just any cheese. It has to be expensive. Grana Padono preferred.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2012)

GLC said:


> <sigh> Mine go to the dog. He's become so accustomed to it that he won't eat until there's a bit of cheese grated into his food. Grated rinds are okay, but not just any cheese. It has to be expensive. Grana Padono preferred.


Gourmet dog.


----------



## GLC (Dec 13, 2012)

It's true. He once went two days without eating, before he got his imported Parmesan topping. And it's really good dog food, not cheap junk. 

(It's a perverse universe where a dog demands imported cheese on his dog food but can't be trusted to leave a cat box alone.)


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2012)

GLC said:


> It's true. He once went two days without eating, before he got his imported Parmesan topping. And it's really good dog food, not cheap junk.
> 
> (It's a perverse universe where a dog demands imported cheese on his dog food but can't be trusted to leave a cat box alone.)


That's what I was thinking too.  I had a Siberian husky like that, okay, it wasn't imported cheese, but darned picky about what kind of dog food.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but it is my understanding that dairy products (cheese included) are not good for dogs. Aloong with chocolate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2012)

Addie said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but it is my understanding that dairy products (cheese included) are not good for dogs. Aloong with chocolate.



Cheese, OK. Chocolate, a definite no.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2012)

I know the dogs and chocolate rule is correct, but, my SIL had a husky that lived for about 15 years.  He cooked a meal every day for the dog, even freezing meals ahead for when he was away.  Dessert every night was a small bag of M&Ms.  Something the dog looked forward to eagerly.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I know the dogs and chocolate rule is correct, but, my SIL had a husky that lived for about 15 years.  He cooked a meal every day for the dog, even freezing meals ahead for when he was away.  Dessert every night was a small bag of M&Ms.  Something the dog looked forward to eagerly.



Yeah, they do love chocolate!  It inhibits something in their blood, and little dogs can die from it.  Big dogs may or may not get sick.  Not worth the risk.  Dark chocolate is worse than milk chocolate.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

We have come close twice this year to losing our little dog from chocolate poisoning.Violently ill with just a small amount she found.


----------



## GLC (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, my dog is in no chocolate danger. Cheese is one thing, but he's not getting any of my chocolate. He can do sad doggy eyes all he wants. (He's really not a begger. He just has a way of sitting completely still and staring into space when his dinner is late.)


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Cheese, OK. Chocolate, a definite no.


 
I knew there was something about cheese and dogs. Spike reminded me what it is. It is okay for them, they just don't produce the enzymes to digest it. Teddy loves cheddar cheese, but Spike will not feed it to him for that reason. Teddy is too small to handle it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> Put them whole in your pasta sauce. Great way to use them.



Jamie did that on one of his shows...he said it spreads flavour throughout the sauce


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> It's true. He once went two days without eating, before he got his imported Parmesan topping. And it's really good dog food, not cheap junk.
> 
> (It's a perverse universe where a dog demands imported cheese on his dog food but can't be trusted to leave a cat box alone.)


I guess the cat box "treats" are his version of truffles?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> It's true. He once went two days without eating, before he got his imported Parmesan topping. And it's really good dog food, not cheap junk.
> 
> (It's a perverse universe where a dog demands imported cheese on his dog food but can't be trusted to leave a cat box alone.)



This has finally prompted me to start a_ DC Members Quotes_ file.  I have lost too many very funny lines...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> I knew there was something about cheese and dogs. Spike reminded me what it is. It is okay for them, they just don't produce the enzymes to digest it. Teddy loves cheddar cheese, but Spike will not feed it to him for that reason. Teddy is too small to handle it.


I'm not telling my dogs that they can't digest cheese...they adore it.


----------



## GLC (Dec 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> I knew there was something about cheese and dogs. Spike reminded me what it is. It is okay for them, they just don't produce the enzymes to digest it. Teddy loves cheddar cheese, but Spike will not feed it to him for that reason. Teddy is too small to handle it.


 
Poor Teddy. Dogs can be lactose intolerant, and probably most are and will let you know by ruining the carpet when given milk or higher lactose milk products. But cheeses have little or no lactose, due to the separation of lactose that takes place when they are made, and Cheddar has zero lactose, as to all aged cheeses. Swiss and other young cheeses have very little. Chream cheese, sour cream, etc. have enough to be potential problems. 

(Tell Teddy he owes me.)


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> Poor Teddy. Dogs can be lactose intolerant, and probably most are and will let you know by ruining the carpet when given milk or higher lactose milk products. But cheeses have little or no lactose, due to the separation of lactose that takes place when they are made, and Cheddar has zero lactose, as to all aged cheeses. Swiss and other young cheeses have very little. Chream cheese, sour cream, etc. have enough to be potential problems.
> 
> (Tell Teddy he owes me.)



+1


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> Poor Teddy. Dogs can be lactose intolerant, and probably most are and will let you know by ruining the carpet when given milk or higher lactose milk products. But cheeses have little or no lactose, due to the separation of lactose that takes place when they are made, and Cheddar has zero lactose, as to all aged cheeses. Swiss and other young cheeses have very little. Chream cheese, sour cream, etc. have enough to be potential problems.
> 
> (Tell Teddy he owes me.)


 
The check is in the mail. (The grreat American lie)


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> The check is in the mail. (The grreat American lie)



Well that's one of the three...


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Well that's one of the three...


 
And the other two are? 

I think I know what one is. "Don't worry, I am sterile. You can't get pregnant."


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry honey, I have a headache?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Well that's one of the three...





Addie said:


> And the other two are?
> 
> I think I know what one is. "Don't worry, I am sterile. You can't get pregnant."





taxlady said:


> Sorry honey, I have a headache?




1.  The check is in the mail
2.  Of course I'll respect you in the morning
3.  Not appropriate for DC


----------

